# Heat Questions



## norcal (Jun 13, 2010)

How do you all deal w/ keeping your rabbits cool?   It gets real hot here, and I'm worried.

1.  Right now I have a wet towel over the cage & draping down the side.   Can't seem to find any burlap here. 

2.  I have a little mister system that came w/ the cages, but didn't know about that & their health.   ??   Anyone.      Also, we're in drought country, so.....how much water does it use?

3.  I have big ice bottles in the freezer (my chickens like those).   ??


Thanks!!!


----------



## missy_cbell21 (Jun 13, 2010)

I have problems with the heat as well. I am kind of new to having meat rabbits but what I do is give them ice bottles two times a day and be sure they have shade. I am looking into getting a misting system as well so I can't wait for other responses on that. I have heard that you can mist ice water on their ears, just mist not soak. It sounds like you live in a much hotter climate than I do so I'm no help. Good luck!


----------



## currycomb (Jun 15, 2010)

fans and ice bottles. we have the added humidity which makes it miserable for everything


----------



## norcal (Jun 27, 2010)

I was just told that the rabbits are not supposed to get wet (at all), that it would roast them, the way their fur is designed.   Anyone ever heard this?

Thanks!


----------



## Bossroo (Jun 28, 2010)

Mist the top of the cage /barn roof when it starts to get hot to carry away the heat.  What runs off the roof serves to cool off the air around the cage. Make sue that the water doesn't get the rabbit feed wet as the moist feed will go mouldy real fast in the heat which will cause other health problems.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Jun 28, 2010)

We live in a really hot area as well. We have our rabbits in the shade, give them ice water bottles, and/or mist them depending on how hot it is.


----------



## houndit (Jun 28, 2010)

Pioneer Chicken said:
			
		

> We live in a really hot area as well. We have our rabbits in the shade, give them ice water bottles, and/or mist them depending on how hot it is.


It gets miserably hot here and we frequently have high humidity.  I do the above, and sometimes put fans on them.  If it is to bad I sometimes move them all inside the garage temporarily.  It is a pain but I have had rabbits die from the heat.


----------



## norcal (Jul 10, 2010)

Well, they seem to be doing okay in their open air hutch.  We point the misters either out away from the cage, or down.   So that they aren't getting wet.   When it's really hot, they get ice bottles.  

Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## Tinted (Jul 10, 2010)

Fans are my pride and joy; they are the BEST way to keep rabbits cool in hot humid weather. Frozen bottles only work for about two-three hours maximum; as far as frozen items go frozen tile is a much better alternative.     

I only mist when I have a rabbit actively panting and stressed, it not only dirties the animal but adds to bug issues around the cages. 

My two cents.


----------



## norcal (Jul 10, 2010)

We have very little humidity here in the summer/fall.   I figure it's like a swamp cooler, they work in the arid climates, but not the humid ones.


----------

